# Spring and Summer



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04640 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04641 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos guys


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9150 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
690 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
695 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9860 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Very beautiful. Is it Vancouver?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yes it is.


IMG_9885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9893 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine lives in Alberta and it's still winter there with freezing temperatures and deep snow, such a contrast with this blooming beauty...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We call Alberta "Iceberta".


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

* * *


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Spring in Kyiv*








@werter • Світлини та відео в Instagram


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9907 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9914 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9917 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9945 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9146 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9147 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
034 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

696 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9918 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9920 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9922 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9925 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9926 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9929 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9936 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great,. very nice updates, guys 

*Finally spring is here (also in my city, Athens)!*


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0011 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Spring zoomed from home:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0015 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0021 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

The air must be very fragrant there.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9839 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9841 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9760 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9761 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1239 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1243 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1244 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1245 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Florida'sGulf Coast Beaches taken last Spring and Summer!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1251 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1253 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

158 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
161 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
013 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
019 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
020 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0330 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0335 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0336 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0343 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0348 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0349 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0352 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0360 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0371 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0372 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0363 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0364 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0368 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
001 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
007 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
008 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Hung


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
023 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
024 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
025 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
026 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
027 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

028 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
030 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
031 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0507 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0513 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0514 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0515 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)

Summer is around the corner


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0520 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0525 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0526 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0529 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0530 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0532 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0535 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0536 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0541 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0542 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0576 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0577 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0580 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1948 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
069 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
071 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

072 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2047 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2049 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2051 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2050 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Arcovia (Jan 4, 2008)




----------

